# Thank You!



## Rawrdonstein (Jun 14, 2012)

This is my first post, and although a newly registered user, I have been reading people's stories on here for almost 5 months. I just wanted to say: Thank you to each and every one of you. This site has helped me more than anything or anyone else.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Welcome, Rawr! Jump in anytime!


----------

